# Please HELP Quick! Bubble Tip Anemone!!



## Fishnewb1

My tank cycled last Monday and i put 2 clown fish, 1 Foxface Rabbit Fish, 60 blue leged hermit crabs, 1 Cleaner Shrimp, and a Bubble Tip Anemone. The store worker said it would be fine to put this anemone in my newly established tank  I called another store and they said that i shouldn't have put it in this early? Im not sure... But what I really need help with is how I should help it. Its mouth is probly 5 times the size it was when i bought it, the tentecles are limp and skinny and, the "Shrimp Pellets" that they told me to feed it Again im not sure what to think. They said it was normal for it to be like that, but the other person from a different store said it wasn't  I really need help here on what too do for this anemone. Please Reply ASAP!!!


----------



## Reefneck

If it's mouth is hanging wide open, It is dying! Anemones should always have a tightly closed mouth when healthy.

Again, Same as the previous person....You do not have the proper lighting to keep an anemone! Florecsent lighting is not good enough for corals or Anemones! Power compacts are better but still not adequate!

T5 HO's, VHO or Metal Halides are the way to go.

I speak from experience and when my anemone was still not "thriving" under 260W of Power Compact lighting I stepped up to the plate. I now have an $800 HQI Metal Halide system with T5 actinics and the anemone is in excellent health. probably 7-8" across and mouth tightly closed. Does not roam.

Please people, Research the needs of these animals before you buy them. I know they look great at the LFS and you want that in your tanks but if you can't provide for their needs you have thrown your money away AND are slowly killing a living animal.


----------



## Osiris

It will die. Also please note, your tank just finished cycling, i really wouldnt have been adding that to the tank, insufficient lighting and non-established reef are the main error's here. Sorry for the bad news and feel bad for the anemone.


Personally i wouldn't be feeding it shrimp pellets either, some silversides, mysis, some nice meaty foods.


----------



## Fishnewb1

Reefneck said:


> If it's mouth is hanging wide open, It is dying! Anemones should always have a tightly closed mouth when healthy.
> 
> Again, Same as the previous person....You do not have the proper lighting to keep an anemone! Florecsent lighting is not good enough for corals or Anemones! Power compacts are better but still not adequate!
> 
> T5 HO's, VHO or Metal Halides are the way to go.
> 
> I speak from experience and when my anemone was still not "thriving" under 260W of Power Compact lighting I stepped up to the plate. I now have an $800 HQI Metal Halide system with T5 actinics and the anemone is in excellent health. probably 7-8" across and mouth tightly closed. Does not roam.
> 
> Please people, Research the needs of these animals before you buy them. I know they look great at the LFS and you want that in your tanks but if you can't provide for their needs you have thrown your money away AND are slowly killing a living animal.


I was told by a local fish store that it was ok with these lighting conditions to have an anemone...


----------



## Osiris

LFs are in it to make money, you need to realize that. They will do it to make a quick buck. Your lights are no where near where they need to be. Please read this article on bubble tip anemones:
http://www.wetwebmedia.com/marine/inverts/cnidaria/anthozoa/bubbletipanemones.htm


----------



## Reefneck

Fishnewb1 said:


> I was told by a local fish store that it was ok with these lighting conditions to have an anemone...


I was honestly told by a LFS that it was ok to keep a Hippo Tang in a 29G tank because the fish will only grow as big as the tank will allow.

Fortunately, I knew to research before doing anything I was not familiar with. Now I know how much BS that is and that they just wanted to sell me a $50 fish.

Trust what you read, And not just in one place but research it in several places. That way you are sure.

Fish stores do not make a lot of money! This means they can't pay high salaries to professionals to work there. So what you get is a guy or gal off the street that's willing to work for low pay just to get by or help with school or as a part time thing.

Every once in a while you find an employee that is very knowledgeable and works this low paying position because they are retired, or disabled, or just needs a supplemental income.

Here in our area we are blessed with 6-7 fine stores that have good help 90% of the time. then we have 2 that I could name right off that would sell you a kitten and a fish tank to keep it in then tell you it's a CatFish!


----------



## Fishnewb1

Now I realize that because i called them many times asking about the goo out of its mouth ane the big lips and they said it it was normal... I didnt think so and they keep on saying its fine. Untill I asked about better lighting and they suddenly said it would help my anemone a lot.


----------



## TheOldSalt

Better lighting? ka-CHING! Yep, you got them seeing dollar signs with that one, alright.

You have been victimized by that store, which obviously has no business being in the fish business.
If they thought that those symptoms were normal, then I might hazard a guess that to THEM, it is normal, because all of their anemones die.

If you can provide a lot of natural sunlight to this anemone, like with a mirror or something, then you _might_ be able to keep it alive until you can get some reefworthy lights. ( from a DIFFERENT store; never spend another dime in that one which ripped you off this first time. )

Anemones do not belong in new tanks, no matter what the setup. Period.

By the way, you never mentioned the size of your tank. Why do I have a very bad feeling about what it is?


----------



## MaryPa

Better lighting and meaty foods. I fed mine raw shrimp pieces,silversides and oyster. Maybe you should consider returning the anemone before it dies. The LFS lied to you and could care less if you waste your money. Anemones are hard to keep especially for someone new to saltwater critters.


----------



## Fishnewb1

My Tank is 55 gallons... The store said it was big enough... but, i don't think i can trust them anymore.


----------



## Osiris

With a 55g, you'd need at least two metal halide systems as the tank is so long and MH's are like beams of light, not spreading like PC's...


----------



## Reefneck

MalawianPro said:


> With a 55g, you'd need at least two metal halide systems as the tank is so long and MH's are like beams of light, not spreading like PC's...


 ReefNeck Grins as he looks across the room at his new HQI's burning......AHHH, MY EYES!!!!!! :roll:


----------



## Fishnewb1

I just bought a new dual strip T-5 HO with my old tube florecents from a different LFS said it would be enough to keep my anemone alive??? Do you agree?? total of 188 Watts.


----------



## Fishnewb1

192W Correction.


----------



## Reefneck

Fishnewb1 said:


> 192W Correction.


T5 HO's can very well sustain an Anemone. Just watch for signs of burning the tips of the anemone and be sure to acclimate it to the brighter lighting slowly.


----------



## Osiris

so that's why i keep burning my self everytime i go to tan! sit in office all day go on weekend to full sun, gosh dang it!


----------



## kap2011

I know it's been said a million times, but to keep anemones and if you ever plan on keeping any type of SPS corals, you should definitely upgrade to metal halides. Yes, T5's are great, but only if you're interested in strictly keeping soft corals. Compact fluorescent's can only get you so far. A year or so after setting up my 52-gal, I experienced the same thing you are, as far as the issues with the poor lighting system go. I then upgraded to a Coralife Aqualight Pro 150w Dual HQI, 20,000K. Since then, all my corals, especially my stonys and the anemone I've had for two years with its hosting Gold-Stripe Maroon, have been thriving. So to get back to the point, I would definitley upgrade the lighting system to metals, and I would also let the tank cycle for a good six months before putting anything expensive you plan to keep in there.


----------



## kap2011

And also, what type of clownfish did you purchase? Clownfish, depending on the species, can be very territorial. And having two clownfish with one anemone, well, the female will end up killing the other for her territory. It is generally best to have only one clownfish and one anemone in a 55-gal or smaller tank, especially if they happen to me a more territorial species, like the Maroons. I speak from experience.


----------



## Obsidian

Kap, you are most likely not going to get an answer to your questions. The thread is 3 years old.


----------



## Kurtfr0

they need to stop putting the little thread suggester at the bottom. I respond to alot ofold threads by mistake LOL. :chair:


----------



## TheOldSalt

Oh, is THAT how this keeps happening?


----------

